# Good times



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

What a wonderfully easy winter it's been for central New York.One of the very few I've seen. Great conditions for harvesting, I've got a lot to work on. If everything goes well,God willing and the creek don't rise, I'll have enough to make a decent first showing at the local art festival thingy. The wife has been selling homemade soap for a few years and I'm hoping to piggyback onto a few of her regular customers. Luck.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck with it

post a few pics if you can


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck!

It's been a relatively warm winter here but an extremely wet one too. Not ideal but I have managed to get a few sticks. I'd like to get at least a few more for this year.

Rodney


----------

